# TAD Ranger hoodie



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

Recently while in Scandinavia I purchased a TAD Ranger hoodie. It's a heavy polar fleece zip up coat. It is designed to fit snug under your outer layer. I purchased mine in Dark Green. What I really like about it is it has extra long sleeves with thumb holes for your hands and a hood. Hence if you don't have gloves or a beenie your still good to go. It also drops below your hips to keep your butt warm which is a super + plus +. The coldest I have worn it in so far is 26f during darkness. Also slept in it recently when the temp dropped. I was at 11400 exposed, no tent and my sleeping bag failed to keep me warm. I was still relatively warm and comfy in it. It has multiple zip up pockets and a back full pocket in the center of the back with access zippers on both side of the large rear pocket. The design, fit and function of this piece of gear for me is excellent. They also have lighter model with a reduced thickness Polar fleece. The hood is designed to lay flat on your back while not in use and the also have Velcro on the back for cat eyes. Each shoulder pocket also has a Velcro pad for placement of patches for ID if needed. This is my first piece of TAD gear but I can assure it it won't be my last. I'm extremely happy with it and the workmanship.

http://www.tripleaughtdesign.com/Apparel/Sweaters-Hoodies/Ranger-Hoodie


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck TAD. I placed one order with them and it was lost. Order #2 necessitated a phone call from Afghanistan for an update (card charged but no indication of the jacket being shipped). I wore the jacket for about a month and the zipper broke. Fed up with TAD at this point I took the jacket to a seamstress. Insult to injury? Their server was hacked, my CC info stolen, and charges run on my card.

Other companies will get my business. TAD and LA Police Gear are on the same level as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Fuck TAD. I placed one order with them and it was lost. Order #2 necessitated a phone call from Afghanistan for an update (card charged but no indication of the jacket being shipped). I wore the jacket for about a month and the zipper broke. Fed up with TAD at this point I took the jacket to a seamstress. Insult to injury? Their server was hacked, my CC info stolen, and charges run on my card.
> 
> Other companies will get my business. TAD and LA Police Gear are on the same level as far as I'm concerned.


 
Outstanding, good to know! Thanks for the heads up. Sad to hear their customer service sucks so bad. I had worse from Leopold they really sucked and I now have three of their products that have gone down. I still really like the hoodie but if I had the luck you had above I would really hate them in the same way I hate Leopold. Have you tried Artrex?

You should call these punks directly and speak with the manager. I think will make it right. They are based in the USA.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 5, 2012)

$235 for a hoodie???


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> $235 for a hoodie???


yeap, I think the quality of the product and the extras make it worth it for me. Its not for everyone but I believe it to be an excellent product. It s better designed, made and fabricated better than my old Black military issue Poly-Pro I got at Bragg. I've had to replace the zipper on that one twice. I really love this thing when you hit the deck of the dive boat after a dive. But that's just me...


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2012)

IMTT said:


> Outstanding, good to know! Thanks for the heads up. Sad to hear their customer service sucks so bad. I had worse from Leopold they really sucked and I now have three of their products that have gone down. I still really like the hoodie but if I had the luck you had above I would really hate them in the same way I hate Leopold. Have you tried Artrex?
> 
> You should call these punks directly and speak with the manager. I think will make it right. They are based in the USA.


I spoke to Evan who I believe is pretty high on their food chain. I know some people here and elsewhere rave about TAD, but my kool aid was poisoned. Their gear is designed well, but I think their QA isn't the best. I have not tried arcteryx, but have a hoodie from SORD which ran about 160 and prefer it.


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I spoke to Evan who I believe is pretty high on their food chain. I know some people here and elsewhere rave about TAD, but my kool aid was poisoned. Their gear is designed well, but I think their QA isn't the best. I have not tried arcteryx, but have a hoodie from SORD which ran about 160 and prefer it.


 
Poor customer service really pisses me off. When I spend that kind of money with people and in a combat zone I expect a little respect and prompt response to the positive.

*Triticon*
Great customer service; While in A-stan in 05 my ACOG Reflex shit the bed. I contacted Triticon and they bent over backwards to get me a replacement ASAP at no cost. I mean now, no questions asked me to return the other as time permitted. I got it in about two weeks no questions asked.

*Leopold *
Worst customer service; Leopold on the other hand sold me a range finder I used it down range and it failed. They basically told me too bad for you. How about this at; Shotshow 2011 they said "that was made in China for us and we had allot of problems with it. We won't replace it sorry". 475.00 dollar and I get fucking "sorry!" I have had three different problems with their products to no avail. Spent over three thousand dollars on gear from them. Not to mention buying for my agency numerous over 50 scopes from them. Then some dude former-super-secret-action-guy, their newest lacky is up in my grill about who I served with. I asked him how that was relative or even a concern at this point regarding replacement of a range finder and repair of a scope. Fuck Leopold, I have used their product for over 25 years. I'm done with those sorry fuck piss ants. Also as an additional point I was told via an a buddy of mine at Bragg while attending the "target interdiction course" that several of the Leopold's were mathematically incorrect with Horus vision reticles in them and had to be sent back for repair during the school. They were cut wrong and not just one but several.  BULLSHIT, that's some broke dick no gooder crap!  They can keep that trash.   

On another note my M4 out of the box brand new for the from SOCCOM issue point at Bragg also lost zero and the barrel worked it's way out after 600 rounds. It couldn't hold a 5 inch group at 50 meters. I took the weapon to Gecko and some of the guys over there wrenched on it. I had to borrow a weapon from them for Ops while waiting. My gun was out of the fight for two weeks by the time I got it back.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello everyone, approx 3-4 years ago I purchased a "TAD Ranger hoodie LT". I travel a lot around the globe; backpacking, hunting and fishing among other adventures; the hoodie travels with me constantly.  I really like the design, the fit and the usefulness. The zipper on my hoodie broke recently and I sent it in for repair to TAD Gear. They checked it, it's on it's way back to me, promptly after receiving it. No charge, no shipping and no worries. They looked it over and repaired it, no questions asked. I was extremely happy with the customer service and tracking methods. Once they received it they sent me an e-mail and told me they had it, now they sent a follow up stating the repairs, no charge and it's being sent back via UPS.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad to see this thread revisited - as I find myself getting closer to 50 than I am 40 (how the F did that happen?), I am down sizing all the cheap clothes I have purchased over the years and instead living the "buy once, cry once" theory.  I've been looking at TAD for a while, but there is also an Artrex store across from where I work so I am going to look there as well.  (trying to get this done before hunting this year).  Mark up on clothing is so high though, tempted to find something I like and then scour e-Bay for someone with buyer's regret.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 20, 2016)

Over the past ~15 years I've used a Ranger Hoodie, two Stealth Hoodies, a button down shirt, a pair of pants and two pairs of shorts from TAD - I still have all of them and they are still in good shape.


----------



## Loki (Oct 18, 2016)

The zipper on my "Ranger hoodie" broke this year. TAD turned it around in two weeks and replaced the zipper free of charge, no questions, and they didn't charge me for shipping or any other included costs.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice hoodie....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Disappointed they did not have "some" kind of deal for Black Friday.  Maybe Cyber Monday....


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2016)

I bought a set of Patagonia capilene thermals for $70 bucks back in 2003. I've taken them to more continents and conflicts than I can count. A $235 hoodie would have to simultaneously display my GPS coordinates, play my favorite music and jerk me off to merit that price.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 5, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Glad to see this thread revisited - as I find myself getting closer to 50 than I am 40 (how the F did that happen?), I am down sizing all the cheap clothes I have purchased over the years and instead living the "buy once, cry once" theory.  I've been looking at TAD for a while, but there is also an Artrex store across from where I work so I am going to look there as well.  (trying to get this done before hunting this year).  Mark up on clothing is so high though, tempted to find something I like and then scour e-Bay for someone with buyer's regret.



As the family and I are all in the double digits now, I'm doing the same thing, but with camping/hiking gear.  Everytime a Thomas the Train or Frozen sleeping bag goes bad I upgrade to something that will last the kids their whole life and won't embarrass them at college......  

Agree TAD is a bit over priced but man is their stuff sexxxy.  If my "birthday" items ever come back into stock...I'll Throw out some reviews...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2020)

@Teufel ruined TAD for me with this one phrase.



Teufel said:


> A $235 hoodie would have to simultaneously display my GPS coordinates, play my favorite music and jerk me off to merit that price.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 5, 2020)

Here you go, $60 bucks for the last hoodie you will ever need: Woodland Hoodie — Perseverance Survival


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 5, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Here you go, $60 bucks for the last hoodie you will ever need: Woodland Hoodie — Perseverance Survival



All sold out except 2XL 😔


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 5, 2020)

wow....a woobie Hoodie....like it


----------



## digrar (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been single for a little bit, can anyone point me in the direction of these jerk off hoodies? It's Summer here, but I have aircon...


----------



## Centermass (Jan 5, 2020)

Someone say Ranger Hoodie??


----------



## Teufel (Jan 6, 2020)

woobie hoodie is cool but this is what I need right here.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 6, 2020)

@Centermass 's baby Yoda hoodie will keep you warmer if you train him.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 6, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 31393
> 
> woobie hoodie is cool but this is what I need right here.



I still have my field jacket liner, I bet my niece could make that. I might give it to her as a project.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 6, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I still have my field jacket liner, I bet my niece could make that. I might give it to her as a project.


Is she a tailor?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 7, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Is she a tailor?



No, but she is super-artsy and could be a tailor should she wish.  If I give her a pic of something and the money for the material, she can make a reproduction of just about anything.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> No, but she is super-artsy and could be a tailor should she wish.  If I give her a pic of something and the money for the material, she can make a reproduction of just about anything.


That’s super cool. I can mail her a poncho liner if she thinks she can do it.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2020)

Teufel said:


> That’s super cool. I can mail her a poncho liner if she thinks she can do it.



I am not ignoring you.  I am waiting until I see her so I can show her a pic.  I will see her Friday at my daughter's bday party.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 14, 2020)

Give it another 2 months and shop Columbia and Eddie Bauer. They will be selling off their winter clothing cheap.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 17, 2020)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 31393
> 
> woobie hoodie is cool but this is what I need right here.



Hey @Teufel , I spoke to my niece, she can do it.  I'll PM with deets.


----------



## Brill (Jan 18, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Hey @Teufel , I spoke to my niece, she can do it.  I'll PM with deets.



Etsy them shits!!!!!

Dont forget to add gold jump wings and dive bubble so he can wear it in the office!


----------

